# Tokyo 1 Bedroom apartment or condo to rent



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi. I got offer and will move to Tokyo. Its my first time in Japan and searched online for some housing. I want to rent a 1 bedroom apartment or condo around Binkyo-ku area , or any good commute areas to my work and are not in city center are to be consider as well .Also when checked online I saw 1LDK but dont know what does it means. Im looking for areas that are not in central but have a good commute with Binkyo-ku. And its only for one person. possible furnished. Any suggestions where I can look? What I saw online the prizes for such apartments are around 150 K . is that correct?


----------

